# dude that stole my rod



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea man im still lookin for you. and i will find you i promise. i got people fishing for you still and some very influential people in the fishing community asking around. I honestly wouldnt even trust your closest friend because that rod is inmistakable. you would have to strip the whole thing down for it to be not recognized. so watch who you tell "man look what i "found":notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> yea man im still lookin for you. and i will find you i promise. i got people fishing for you still and some very influential people in the fishing community asking around. I honestly wouldnt even trust your closest friend because that rod is inmistakable. you would have to strip the whole thing down for it to be not recognized. so watch who you tell "man look what i "found":notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


seems to be the season for gettin ripped off...... Can you please define "some very influential people in the fishing community"???? Not poken at you, just asking.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

How about a description of the rod so we can keep an eye out or did I miss it? It's to bad you can't use the thief as bait.

Ted


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> you would have to strip the whole thing down for it to be not recognized.


You just told him how to fix that problem.:whistling:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

idc what i told him. i hope he strips it and carma comes back to bite him in the ass. and it doesnt matter who i know. to you anyway.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a $1000 set of golf clubs stolen out of my garage and a few weeks ago an attempted castnet theft. Theives are the scum of the earth, especially when its something you work hard for to buy. The reality is your rod is long gone, let it go. Your not gonna find him and threatening someone who probably doesn't even get on here make you look a little rediculous. Tell the influential people to call off the search, time to start shopping for a new rod.


----------



## timbrs (Sep 2, 2008)

LMAO @ "very influential people in the fishing community"


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You're right JD
Keep up the pressure and make this scum look over his shoulder any time he tries to use this rod.Post another description and I will personally donate $50.00 for the name of the thief and return of the rod. *I Hate A Thief *Alot of good people flounder and a description of their boat would be helpful. Hope they realize that every honest member of this forum is looking for them.
Good luck
bamafan611


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I was with him that night. And the description of the boat was it looked like a canoe when broadside. but when it was up close it looked like a little whaler. It had neon green lights on it. guy was wearing a cowboy hat and smoked..... I had just woken up. thats as much desciption i could give ya.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

it was the neon boat that stole it???? i didnt know that part.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you and your measly 29 posts are really arent necessary. if you dont have anything good and helpful to say then honestly take your "30th" post somewhere else


timbrs said:


> LMAO @ "very influential people in the fishing community"


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

jdhkingfisher said:


> you and your measly 29 posts are really arent necessary. if you dont have anything good and helpful to say then honestly take your "30th" post somewhere else


Bahahaha I like you JD. Put the haters where they belong lol


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thank you. your a cool kid. 


Cornflake789 said:


> Bahahaha I like you JD. Put the haters where they belong lol


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my boy says im parnoid cause i wont him keep my boat at his house on river with all tackle. I came home a few yrs ago, everything in my house was on floor. when i fished at pickens in 80,s if u went in woods to tinkle someone would steal your rod. U ought to stake it out some during flounder season and tell game warden, he might know of boat or run across it.I feel for u, i hate theifs. Might end up in pawnshop, ck some of them


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

problem with the pawn shops is they wont let you see what they got in the back and stuff like that. they know its stolen property. its so stupid. if he needed that rod that bad he could have asked or taken another one. it was a customers rod. not even mine. i was taken it out to make sure my guide placement was good on it and boom.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

File a police report and then if it shows up in the pawn shop they have to turn it over to the owner.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

One more time, what does the rod look like, give us a description so when were out fishing we can keep an eye out.

Ted


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

man i just want this SOB to get caught so i can see who he is , chances are the if he works the fort mcray area, he visits the PFF for free info an maybe is a member . jd i remember on ur other post u said he had on a cowboy hat ? i dont know about others but to me thats a dead give away right there , i mean cowboys dont realy chase flounders they go after cows , donkeys , chickens ect ..... thru out my yrs of fishing the pensacola bays an passes i havn't ever ran into a flounder boat that had a cowboy on it . wat im trying to say people , this is a rare " cowboygigger/polethief "


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALLLLL :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ahahahahahaha look at my other post for the description


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got it. So, be on the look out for the Marlboro Man in a canoe. That shouldn't be to difficult.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> You're right JD
> Keep up the pressure and make this scum look over his shoulder any time he tries to use this rod.Post another description and I will personally donate $50.00 for the name of the thief and return of the rod. *I Hate A Thief *Alot of good people flounder and a description of their boat would be helpful. Hope they realize that every honest member of this forum is looking for them.
> Good luck
> bamafan611


I'll second that. I can't abide a thief what so ever. I've had a lot of gear stolen myself. I'll toss in another $50.00 into the pot for whoever turns this bottom feeder in and recovers the rod.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

be on the look out for this VARMINT guys !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If i'm reading your post right, You were asleep when it went missing? Is there any chance it could have been dragged off by a fish instead of being lifted by the Marlboro Man? Seem's kinda balls'y to get this close to you while you are laying there. I mean how did he know you were asleep? 
Or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

line wasnt out. wasnt fishing with the rod at that time. i had the line tied off on one of the guides and my buddy watched the guy do it and tryed to tell me but i was half way asleep and thought he was joking. i know what happened. the guy stole it. 


jlw1972 said:


> If i'm reading your post right, You were asleep when it went missing? Is there any chance it could have been dragged off by a fish instead of being lifted by the Marlboro Man? Seem's kinda balls'y to get this close to you while you are laying there. I mean how did he know you were asleep?
> Or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

We were both alseep. me in the sleeping bag completley covered up to where a dumbass theif wouldent be able to tell anyone was there. and kinffished was rolled up in his blanket to where no part of him was sticking out. I mean.....if i was a dumbass cowboy theif I woudlent have noticed two teenagers sleeping there.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Dang I know how ya feel I just had a huge tackle box stolen off my porch INshore offshore lead Geez at least a grand in it. My friend down the road lost a cast net I Fn Hate EM.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

honestly its not that expensave. save your dang money and buy your own stuff. no need to steal other peoples stuff they worked long and hard to get.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Man, I know it sucks to have something stolen, espically something that is not yours but that you are responsible for. Hopefully you find the guy. Only weird thing to me is that you went out with a customer's rod fishing. Now, I'm not an expert but I have built a few rods in my time, and I always checked the guide placement before I finished the rod out. It would be an added pain in the ass to have to take all the epoxy off to change the placement, not to mention expensive. Hope you get the rod back. And I would reconsider taking anything that belongs to a customer out fishing just to "check it out". It will save you heartache in the long run. If I was a customer...I'd be a little ticked off.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i will never do that again lol. i stil havnt told the guy. im wrapping him two rods to make up for the one.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

I think that is an excellent way to handle that! Way to go. I've had to eat crow once or twice too. I really hope you at least ID the guy so we can all "Have some fun" with him. I'll keep my eyes out. Again, good job on the two rods idea.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

he is also i pretty good freind of mine so its ok with the little extra work .


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

another thing to remember, josh, is when you vent on a public forum,
all the world is reading. you may have lost a lot of customers with your tirade. if i needed someone to rework my rod and you were on my mind, after this little rant of yours on a public forum i would think, "well, after this guy fixes my rod, he's gonna take it out to "check it out" and then "may lose it". 
not gonna happen with my $800 rods. 
btw, wish i had some $800 rods.

jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> another thing to remember, josh, is when you vent on a public forum,
> all the world is reading. you may have lost a lot of customers with your tirade. if i needed someone to rework my rod and you were on my mind, after this little rant of yours on a public forum i would think, "well, after this guy fixes my rod, he's gonna take it out to "check it out" and then "may lose it".
> not gonna happen with my $800 rods.
> btw, wish i had some $800 rods.
> ...


+1.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

well right now im not concerned with whatever customers i may get. just concerned about this one right now. k.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just a reminder


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

That blows. Karma comes full circle. I can't wait until i get a few hundred posts so I am not a pussy. LOL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, dustin,
can you translate your last post?

jack


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know how


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, i was just wondering if you don't have a hundred posts, then are you a pussy now?:thumbup:
jack


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha veryyyyyyyyyyyyyy well put XDDDDD. made my day XD:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


jack2 said:


> well, i was just wondering if you don't have a hundred posts, then are you a pussy now?:thumbup:
> jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

damn, josh, it wasn't that funny.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahahaa yea it was lol. sorry it hit my funny bone XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

